# Délais livraison dodocase



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, j'ai commandé un dodocase le 27 juillet dernier pour habiller mon ipad. Les délais indiqués annoncent une attente de 4 à 6 semaines. Pourtant, un Anglais affirme avoir reçu son dodocase quinze jours après l'avoir commandé. Quelqu'un parmi nous a-t-il fait une expérience similaire ?


----------



## kevintuning (11 Août 2010)

Salut, 
J ai commandé mon DDC fin juillet. Il y a en gros 6 semaines de delais. Si tu es sur twitter, tu peux suivre les envois.   
Pour info, aujourd hui partent les commandes du 11 juillet. 
Voila.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Bon... merci , je vais prendre mon mal en patience. Tu as une solution de rechange en attendant ? Une housse quelconque ?


----------



## kevintuning (22 Août 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bon... merci , je vais prendre mon mal en patience. Tu as une solution de rechange en attendant ? Une housse quelconque ?



Mail de DDC pour m'informer de l'envoi le 17/08 via USPS: reçu le 21!
Top.


----------

